# Fuse box up to code?



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
I live in an apartment building and I am constantly blowing fuses. My landlord insists I pay for them which I will be disputing. My questions, what are the houseing codes in PA, USA, related to VERY old fuse boxes? Where can I find them? How do I report a possible violation? 

A little detail. 
This fuse box is very old probly late 80's early 90's. It uses 15AMP fuses which can be seen here, http://z.about.com/d/electrical/1/0/O/3/-/-/15-amp-plug-fuse-300.jpg. 

The box pretty much looks like this, http://www.hipspro.com/webart/fuse-box-double-taps.jpg, however it only hold 2 fuses, not 6. Rust included.... 

What can you guys tell me abotu this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PA lets the local municipalities control building codes, fuses are from the 50's or 60's by the mid 60's codes were moving to circuit breakers, but that only covers new construction and major remodels, existing circuitry and panels if not involved in the remodel can be left alone. It may not be a good idea but that's where it stands. What area of our state are you in? 

I see a couple double taps in that box which would be against code anywhere in the US.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Coatesville PA. bout 45 minutes from Philly. 

Hmm... So what do you think, should I report it? Do you know anywhere I can find PA houseing code? Just seems like it has violation written all over it. And what about the payign for fuses? Him or I?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Talk to the City building inspector first off the record and see what he has to say, in some cities rentals are different(stricter) then normal residential. I went to school in West Chester.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Will do... Maybe I can get a free inspection. 
Thanks,

Cool, yup just a couple miles from Chester. Ever hear of Keystone Helicopters?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you only have 2 fuses for your apartment, it must a pretty small apartment.

What are you doing when the fuse blows? Using a coffee maker and a toaster could be enough to blow a 15 amp fuse.

There are things like this available:

http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-18717/Detail

BG


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea, we run a space heater and my GF tends to forget NOT to run the washer/microwave. But then again, sometimes just running one of them blows it.
The apart has two end fuses in the basement which lead up to a 4 fuse set actually IN aprt., 2 for downstairs 2 for upstairs, then upstairs there are another 1 for the upstairs rooms. 

So from the attic, 1<4<2. It is normaly the two in the basement that blow but it happens in our appartment quite often aswell. 


Yea wow, thats what we need. I will have to look into that at home depot. would be awesome.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Space heaters can use/draw 10-12 Amps by themselves.

BG


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Do the fuses in the basement feed the upstairs fuses? If so -normally- they are higher rated than the fuses they feed. Typically not the sum of the fuses they feed, but about 80%. Possibly an earlier tenent swapped them, and used 15amp because they are cheaper, or blew a fuse and only had 15s, later tenents continued to use 15s because that's what was there.
My house uses 15 and 20 amp fuses, with a 30 amp service. In the fusebox are the old cardboard tube type fuses rated at 30 amps. It's very strange to see an installation with the 'main' being the same size as the other fuses.

Agree, apartments -should- have modern service, but it's a big order. To upgrade my house, I got three quotes that ranged between $13000 and $15000, so I deal with the fuses.
But to ease the pain, I use fused power strips that are lower than the fuses in the house. That way it's the strip that blows and I can just reset it there and don't have to run to the basement.

My house is a mix of knob and tube and cloth wrapped romex, it currently has straight 110 (2 wires from the pole) 30 amp service, and I have to be very alert to what is running at any time. 
ken.


----------

